# Wie viel Speicher habt ihr?



## Defenz0r (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ^^
Ich selbst habe 5355,93GB intern (Genaue Kapazität aller Festplatten zusammen)
Also 128GB Crucial M4,
1x ST3000DM001 3TB (Backup-Wechselplatte)
1x ST2000DM001 2TB
1x HD 502IJ 500 GB 
1x etwas ältere 250 GB HDD


LG


----------



## Rurdo (22. Februar 2013)

Ich habe "nur" 810GB in meinem rechner...
Für mich mehr als genug


----------



## Supeq (22. Februar 2013)

über 2^^


----------



## Thallassa (22. Februar 2013)

Eine 128Gb SSD und eine 256GB SSD im Hauptrechner
Und nochmal eine 128GB im Notebook.
Davon ist nichtmal die Hälfte belegt... Ich komm damit gut aus


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (22. Februar 2013)

ich hab in moment nur ne 128gb SSD eingebaut....

die HDD mit 1TB habe ich seid 8 monaten nicht angeschlossen intern(die verstaubt dort langsam glaube ich)
und merke das ich nicht mehr brauche,,,,

spielen tu ich eh nur fifa13, BF3 und Nfs

und internet....

wozu dann so viel speicher ich brauch weiss ich auch nicht...
glaub die werd ich weiter verkafen...


----------



## Metalic (22. Februar 2013)

Bei mir werkelt eine 128Gb M4 als Systemplatte. Als Datengrab eine relativ alte Seagate mit 500Gb. Extern nochmal 500Gb


----------



## PunkPuster (22. Februar 2013)

Intern hab ich: 2mal 500GB HDD und eine 128GB SSD, extern hab ich dann noch 1mal 1TB und 1mal 1,5TB.
Also insgesammt ca 3.6TB grob.


----------



## Research (22. Februar 2013)

Reaktiviere zZ alles was ich habe und ran komme, sogar alte IDE-Laufwerke.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Februar 2013)

Habe als Systemplatte eine Samsung 830 256 GB, und eine Western Digital Green WD20EARX mit 2 TB wobei ich soviel Speicherplatz nie brauche.


----------



## Aggrotyp (22. Februar 2013)

als systemplatte hab ich eine 128er adata s511, und als datengrab eine 500er mommentus xt.
leider geht der speichplatz schon langsam zur neige. entweder ich räum demnächst meinen steamordner auf, oder irgendwer muss meinen rechner wegsperren beim nächsten sale.


----------



## StefanStg (22. Februar 2013)

Im PC habe ich eine Samsung 840Pro mit 512GB und eine Samsung 830 mit 256GB 
Extern eine 2TB 3,5'' und 1TB 2,5''.


----------



## nick9999 (22. Februar 2013)

128 GB Samsung 830
1TB Samsung HD103SJ
2.5 TB externe von Intenso (eine Caviar Green)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2013)

Im Hauptrechner betreibe ich 2 1TB Platten, in den restlichen Rechnern sind es zwischen 250 - 500 GB. Extern habe ich eine 750GB 2,5" im Einsatz


----------



## DukeX88 (22. Februar 2013)

JA wo soll ich anfangen.

Im Rechner habe ich eine 
128 GB SSD
500 GB HDD
+ seit heute ein 2000 GB HDD

Im Laptop werkelt eine 500 GB HDD
Und ja eine externe 500 er habe ich auch noch.

Also an Speicher mangelt es mir nicht. Werde die Interne 500er zukünftig als Backup für die wichtigen Daten nutzen!


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Februar 2013)

2 mal 2TB Extern
500GB Extern
1,25TB Intern


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (22. Februar 2013)

Intern: 2,128TB 

Crucial M4 SSD 128GB
Western Digital Green 1TB
Seagate 2,5" 1TB


----------



## Yellowbear (22. Februar 2013)

Warum ist die Umfrage öffentlich? Sehe irgendwie nicht den Sinn dahinter^^.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hab Intern:

Seagate ST3000DM001 3TB 
(Daten/Spiele -platte)
Crucial M4 256GB
(System/BF3/Programm Platte)
WD Black 1TB nicht angeschlossen im M. (Backupplatte)
=4,256TB
Extern:
Samsung 750GB (Multimedia/Backup)
Samsung 500GB (Backup)
WD 500GB (Backup)
=1,75TB

=6,006TB


----------



## Gothic1806 (23. Februar 2013)

Steht in meinen Profil  .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## codevoid (23. Februar 2013)

also ich habe eine 128 gb ssd, eine 2tb interne und zwei 3tb externe. 
also insgesamt etwa 8tb


----------



## facehugger (23. Februar 2013)

Ich habe 3 interne HDD`s, 2x500GB und 1x320GB.

Gruß


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Februar 2013)

Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB fürs System, Programme und Games - 12,5 TB (intern) an sonstigem Speicherplatz für Daten auf diversen Festplatten.


----------



## Superwip (23. Februar 2013)

128GB SSD + 2TB HDD

Davon sind derzeit etwa 900GB belegt.


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Februar 2013)

Hauptrechner:

2x 60Gb SSD
2x 1 TB HDD

Server:

2x 74GB Raptor
1x 1,5 TB
4x 2 TB
2x 500 GB


----------



## genetikk (23. Februar 2013)

1x 1TB Intern
1x 120GB SSD Intern
1x 1TB Extern


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hab 
-1x Caviar Blue 500GB
-Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB

Also 740GB. 

btw was haltet ihr von den Seagate Momentus Platten?


----------



## der_knoben (23. Februar 2013)

Dekstop:

1x 128GB Crucial m4

1x HD103SJ 1TB

externe 1x 1,5TB von Seagate + 1x 400GB IDE Samsung

1x 3TB Seagate 7200.14 als BackUp

Laptop:

intern 500GB

extern 1TB WD


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. März 2013)

1x 180 GB Corsair Force SSD
1x 1 TB WD VelociRaptor 10000 rpm
1x 500 GB Toshiba 5400 rpm (wurde vom alten Rechner übernommen)

Macht gesamt 1680 GB.


----------



## Westcoast (3. März 2013)

Intel Postville G2= 160GB
Samsung 830= 256GB
Samsung F3= 500GB

916GB insgesamt, reicht für mich auch aus.


----------



## darthnerd (3. März 2013)

1*160GB System
1*2TB Daten
und noch extern^^
Das schlimme ist ja, egal wie viel Speicher man hat, es wird immer voll


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. März 2013)

820 GB 

320 Spinpoint 2,5 und 500er Barracuda 7200


----------



## Legacyy (3. März 2013)

[x] über 2000GB

2x 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3
1x 250GB BB Samsung Spinpoint F3
1x Crucial M4 SSD 64GB
1x extern 1TB HDD
..
also 3314GB (und die sind zu ca. 90% belegt^^)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2013)

Intern:
1x 1000GB Seagate barracuda
Extern:
1x 1000GB Western Digital.
laptop:
1x 150GB

also über 2TB
Und das wird schon langsam knapp


----------



## Coldhardt (3. März 2013)

In meinem Mainrechner (siehe Sig) hab ich 2Tb plus 240Gb SSD. Dann noch 750Gb im Laptop und 16Gb im Handy 
Dann halt noch ein paar alte HDDs, SD-Karten und ein paar USB-Sticks, die hab ich jetzt aber nicht aufgezählt.


----------



## denni (4. März 2013)

840 pro 256Gb 
Mir reichts obwohl ich Bf3, Far Cry3 und noch ein paar Spiele instaliert habe.


----------



## martin-schulz1 (4. März 2013)

Ich hab auch die 840 pro 256 gb werde mir die aber noch mal kaufen


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (4. März 2013)

darthnerd schrieb:


> 1*160GB System
> 1*2TB Daten
> und noch extern^^
> Das schlimme ist ja, egal wie viel Speicher man hat, es wird immer voll



darf ich mal fragen wie man soviel speicher belegen kann?

ich hab origin und steam...
die spiele die ich grad spiele hab ich auf dem rechner installiert... das sind Bf2 /3 , nfs , fifa 13, Cs Go und dann noch paar kleinere spiele... und hab nur meine 128gb SSd angeschlossen...
wenn man heutzutage noch filme runterladet, ist man selber schuld... denn ich schau die filme gleich per stream... und baller mein platten nicht so voll...
und vereinzelt hab ich auch noch ein paar filme rumliegen....


----------



## DerpDerpington (4. März 2013)

Ich hab tatsächlich nur 1 TB mit interner und externer Festplatte. Also 500 GB pro Gehäuseseite ^^ 
Immerhin habe ich noch eine SSD mit 128GB drin


----------



## DarthLAX (4. März 2013)

hui muss zählen...

also:

2x1,5 TB extern
1x500 GB extern (ne kleine 2,5 zoll platte)
1x 500 GB extern (meine erste externe - die geht immer noch...Western Digital for the win)
1x1 TB intern

und dann stehen noch rum:

lappi mit 500 GB, eine weitere 500 GB externe (die ich momentan nicht verwende) und mein alter PC mit 500 GB intern 

d.h. zusammen:

ca. 6,5 TB alles miteinandern (wirklich ständig verwenden tu ich aber nur knappe 4-5 TB  - da diese von meinem desktop aus ansteuerbar sind d.h. ich muss nix machen (kein anderen PC an-stellen, kein netzwerk benutzen etc.))

mfg LAX


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. März 2013)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hui muss zählen...
> d.h. zusammen:
> 
> ca. 6,5 TB alles miteinandern (wirklich ständig verwenden tu ich aber nur knappe 4-5 TB  - da diese von meinem desktop aus ansteuerbar sind d.h. ich muss nix machen (kein anderen PC an-stellen, kein netzwerk benutzen etc.))
> ...


 
Was zum Teufel hast du denn da alles drauf? 
Also bei mir ist nur die alte 500 GB-Platte voll (drum hab ich die auch in den neuen Rechner eingebaut, war mir zu blöd da alles hin und her zu kopieren  ) und die SSD ist zu ca. 40% belegt.
Der 1 TB Raptor ist immer noch fatzenleer. Gut das wird sich ändern, weil ich demnächst ein paar alte VHS-Videos digitalisieren will und da soll die Platte als Zwischenspeicher her halten, bis das Zeug dann auf DVD gebrannt wird. Aber 5 TB Daten bringe ich selbst dann nicht zusammen ...


----------



## DopeLex (11. März 2013)

Intern (=3,376TB):

1x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB -> Windoof, Progi's, Lieblingsspiele
1x OCZ Agility 3 120GB -> Games
2x Samsung/Seagate HD103SJ 1TB (Raid 0 = 2TB) -> Datengrab
1x Western Digital Scorpio Blue (2,5") 1TB -> Sicherungslaufwerk

----------------------

Extern(=2,5TB):

1x Samsung HD154UI 1,5TB -> Backuplaufwerk 
1x Hitachi HGST Travelstar 7K1000 1TB -> Video-Backuplaufwerk


----------



## shadie (11. März 2013)

Gamingsystem:

1 x 128gb SSD + 1000GB HDD + 1000GB HDD

WHS:

2 x 2000GB + 1 x 500GB

NAS
4 x 3000GB im Raid 5 effektiv 9000GB nutzbar davon bereits 6000GB belegt 

Laptop
1000GB


----------



## Tim1974 (11. März 2013)

Also ich verstehe nicht wozu man soviel Speicher braucht, mir würden vermutlich insgesamt (ohne Backup) momentan locker 250-300 GB ausreichen, und auch das nur weil ich X-Plane9 voll installiert habe.

Wenn ich alle Platten zusammenzähle, die momentan mein Eigentum sind komme ich auf:
500 GB SATA2 Samsung 7200 U/min, intern, Hauptrechner
500 GB, extern, 7200 U/min, USB2 (macht leider Probleme)
160 GB SATA1, Maxtor 7200 U/min
  40 GB, extern, 5400 U/min, USB2
  80 GB IDE, WD 7200 U/min, intern (im Uraltrechner der seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr genutzt wird)
  40 GB IDE als RAID0 (liegt irgendwo rum, teil defekt)
  40 GB IDE als RAID0 (liegt auch irgendwo rum weil teildefekt)

1360 GB insgesamt also, von denen vielleicht nur rund 10-20% von mir aktiv genutzt und belegt sind.

Wie entsorgt man eigentlich alte Festplatte sicher, es können ja noch immer Passwörter oder wichtige Daten drauf liegen!?


----------



## dgcss (11. März 2013)

PC1 + PC2 haben gleiche Ausstattung (Ausser 1 PC mit Corsiar und 1 PC mit Samsung SSD)
128 GB SSD
+ 2x 500 GB als Raid 0 (Spiele Platten) 
+ 3 TB (Datenplatte)
+ 1 TB (Sicherheitsplatte wo kopie wichtiger Files von der 3TB gesichert sind + Spielstände vom Raid)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

[x] Bis 500GB

Mehr habe ich bis jetzt nicht gebraucht, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht


----------



## Jackjan (11. März 2013)

[x] über 2000GB

SSD 64GB
HDD 500GB
HDD 1TB
HDD 2TB


----------



## phoenix-2305 (11. März 2013)

500GB, hab ich 3 Jahre lang nicht mal zur Hälfte vollbekommen, mir würden also sogar 320GB reichen.


----------



## cutterslade1234 (12. März 2013)

Hm, im hauptrechner hab ich ne

256 Gb samsung 840 pro für Windows, Anwendungen und bf3
3 tb intern 

Htpc: 
128 Gb Samsung 128 Gb 
1 x 1.5 tb 
1x 2 tb

 Und noch 2 externe:
1 tb (war übrig )
Und 2 tb 
Bin da irgendwie nen Daten messi :p 
Fotografieren in RAW und da kommen schnell mal 10 Gb zusammen. Dann noch bearbeitet und als tiff gespeichert... 
Sicherungskopie der bilder ca 500 original cd in iTunes steamspiele komplett gesichert usw. CDs  und spiele dvds sind im Keller und ich hab hier Platz. 

Ja mein Steam Ordner hat auch rund 300 Gb allein Max Payne 3 hatte schon 30 Gb. Und der cinematic Mod für Hl2 hat ja auch was um die 20Gb. Und nach dem ich ja alle spiele gesichert habe, Steamdeal lässt Grüßen, hab ich rund 200 Gb aus Steamsicherung.


----------



## S3curity (13. März 2013)

[x] über 2000GB

Gaming System: 

System SSD = 128 GB Samsung 830
Gaming SSD = 256 GB Samsung 830
Programme, Games Datengrab HDD = 2 Terra Samsung DM001
Filme HDD = 2 Terra WD20ears
Backup HDD irgend ne WD 750 GB

Gaming Notebook:

System SSD = 120 GB Intel SSD
Datengrab = 1 Terra Seagate


Extern: Ne 300 GB Maxtor und ne 2x je 160 GB von Seagate....

Alles zusammen so 6.874 GB 


Ich kann irgendwie nix löschen (ich böser) ^^ ich weiß meist gar ne wohin damit und hoffe immer ich brauch keine neue HDD...


----------



## master.of.war (13. März 2013)

[x] über 2000GB

Samsung SSD Series 830 (120GB)
4xWD20EARX (RAID 5) (8TB davon 6 verwendbar)
2xWD20EARS (RAID1) (4TB davon 2 verwendbar)


----------



## TheOnLY (18. März 2013)

Bis 2000 GB

1,1TB aber grade mal halb voll


----------



## rigjaw (18. März 2013)

Über 2tb 

2x 2Tb
1x 3Tb
2x 500gb
1X 500gb ssd
1x 500gb externe Festplatte
und ein paar Usb Sticks


----------



## Affliction (18. März 2013)

Wozu brauch man so dermaßen viel speicher???

Soviel mugge und filme gibts doch garnet. 

I hab ne 64er ssd und 1tb baracuda. Das is mehr als genug. Son gamingrechner verballert eh schon genug strom, ohne 1000 platten drin zu haben.


----------



## rigjaw (18. März 2013)

eine 2Tb Platte ist fast voll mit sehr vielen Familien Fotos und Videos die 3tb ist ne Backup Platte dann die 500gb Platte mit Steam Spiele auf der 500gb ssd Win7 und paar Programme und all die andren auf denen hab ich alle meine alten Videokassetten draufspielen lassen 
Habe hier einen Dockingstation im System selber sind nur die ssd und die 500gb Festplatte mit den Steam Games drauf


----------



## Affliction (18. März 2013)

I dachte hier gehts drum was ihr IM rechner habt. Sorry mein fehler.


----------



## Affliction (18. März 2013)

...und dachte ich wäre ein datenmessi😳😊


----------



## ich111 (18. März 2013)

1TB HDD + 128GB SSD (beides Intern) und dann och 500GB extern


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2013)

[x] Bis 500 GB

- 120GB SSD
- 300GB HDD

Knapp 150GB belegt und davon ist die Hälfte wohl auch eigentlich noch Müll


----------



## neflE (18. März 2013)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> 500GB, hab ich 3 Jahre lang nicht mal zur Hälfte vollbekommen, mir würden also sogar 320GB reichen.



 da sind meine Steamspiele ja sogar größer.

Insgesamt hab ich in meinem PC 3TB + 120gb SSD
Die größten Speicherfresser sind Filmprojekte, ungerendertetes Material allgemein, Spiele und Fotos.


----------



## Vhailor (18. März 2013)

[über 2]

dacht erst, dass das ne Scherzfrage ist 

Alleine mit Smartphone, mp3-player, Kamera-SD, USB-Sticks und Cloudspeicher komme ich doch schon auf 500 . Extern ist relativ Jungs


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

Okay, mit Cloud-Speicher komme ich auch auf 20GB. Das ist aber nicht Sinn der Umfrage


----------



## Infin1ty (18. März 2013)

1TB in meinem iMac. Reicht mir voll und ganz.
Im Macbook 256GB (SSD), im Lan PC 500GB.

Hab hier aber noch ca. 3TB an Festplatten rumliegen, die ich nicht mehr benutze


----------



## red-shadow (19. März 2013)

über 2TB. Und langsam wird der Platz sogar knapp..


----------



## SupprDeitsch (19. März 2013)

Extern+Intern 2352 GB 

Frei sind zusammen noch 1226 GB, sollte auch noch einige Zeit reichen!


----------



## Klarostorix (19. März 2013)

Ich nutze eine 128GB-SSD sowie eine 640GB-HDD. Demnächst muss aber eine neue HDD her als Datengrab. Wird wohl so ne 3TB-Platte werden.


----------



## Ratty0815 (20. März 2013)

[x] über 2000GB

Also rein im Gehäuse stecken 2 Platten mit je 3TB plus die 256GB SSD und extern werden noch weitere 4TB genutzt!
Macht also ein klein wenig mehr als 10TB
Wer sich jetzt denk, für was soviel?
Ganz simple. 
Bishergehend habe ich meine Komplette Musiksammlung mit Rund 800! Alben inzwischen aufn Rechner.
Des weiteren Habe ich die letzten 1TB Platten in Folge von immer mehr Fotos im Rohdatenformat wechseln müssen & da ich dann nicht "nur" 500Gb dazu packen wollte, habe ich eben daraus resultierend meine 3x
1TB Platten gegen 2x 3TB gewechselt.
Des letzte TB war dann für die wichtigsten Bilder und eben die Musiksammlung als reines Backup.
Und nun nutzte ich eben die 4x 1TB als Großes Backup.
Wobei ich die zweite interne Platte mit eben 3TB noch nicht mal Partioniert geschweige den Formatiert habe.
Doch eben wenn der Platz eng wird, kann man schnell wieder Platz gewinnen. 

Edit: 
Ja so Cloudspeicher und Smartphone und Co. nicht mitgerechnet!
Aber gut.
Tablet = 48GB
Smartphone = 96GB
USB Sticks (mehrere zusammen) = 3x16GB, 1x32GB, und etliche zwischen 1-8GB 
Cam-Karten = 1x 32GB, 1x 16GB und eine letzte Reserve mit 4GB
Cloud = 55GB (gerade mal 350MB belegt!)

Und die Sticks Wandern eigentlich nach einem Shooting direkt zu den Betroffenen Personen & diese taugen meist nimmer auf, aber ist mit einkalkuliert.

So Long...


----------



## Sunjy (20. März 2013)

Intern 1 TB

Server hat 10 Platten.
Davon 6 x 2TB und 4 x 3 TB
Ist ein gemeinschaftsprojekt von meinem Bruder und mir. Und der ist fast voll.

Macht 25TB^^


----------



## 0815-TYP (25. März 2013)

*PC 1:*
1 x 512 GB SSD
2 x 256 GB SSD 
1 x 3 TB HDD intern
5 x 2 TB HDD extern (RAID 5)

*PC 2:*
1 x 128 GB SSD 
1 x 3 TB HDD intern

*Notebook:*
2 x 256 GB SSD
1 x 1 TB extern
1 x 500 GB extern

*NAS:*
2 x 3 TB


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. März 2013)

_Bis 2000 GB_

1000GB Spinpoint F1 plus 120GB uralte Externe Festplatte rein für Backups +500GB Externe Festplatte zum Datentransport, wenn die USB-Sticks mal zu klein oder gerade aus sind ^^



Sunjy schrieb:


> Intern 1 TB
> 
> Server hat 10 Platten.
> Davon 6 x 2TB und 4 x 3 TB
> ...



Fast voll? Haste etwa die ganze Filmsammlung digitalisiert oder wie kommst du auf diese Datenmenge?


----------



## Memphys (26. März 2013)

1x Crucial M4 64GB
1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB
1x WD Blue AAKS 500GB
1x WD Elements 500GB Extern
1x CnMemory 500GB Extern

Dazu kommt demnächst eine weitere 2 (oder 3) TByte Platte zur Sicherung, das wichtige Zeug ist zwar gebackupt, aber mir ist heute aufgefallen wie ärgerlich es ist über 1 TB an Spielen neu runterladen zu müssen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. März 2013)

Crucial M4 128GB
1TB Seagate Barracuda
1TB Western Digital Green

die alte seagate soll noch durch eine 3TB (oder mehr) ausgetauscht werden


----------



## BabaYaga (31. März 2013)

Hm ...

Intern: 2x 256 GB SSD (512 GB)
Extern: 2x 2 TB HDD (4 TB)

Summe: 4608 GB 

Die Externen sind allerdings zum Erbrechen gefüllt und ich werde die mal gegen 4 TB Platten austauschen wenn es da mal was günstiges, handliches geben sollte


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2013)

Zwei 4TB HDDs (Seagate)
Eine 512GB Arbeits-SSD (Crucial M4)
Eine 128GB System-SSD (Samsung830)

Macht zusammen mit dem ganzen Stickkrempel usw. rund 9TB.


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2013)

ICh habe:

1x Curical m4 128 GB
1x Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 je 1000GB
2x Externe HDDs (Seagate) je 2000 GB
1x Externe HDD 250GB

Macht zusammen ~ 6700 GB


----------



## Stechae (31. März 2013)

1*Seagate 3TB
1*WD2500 250GB (kommt aber bald raus)
1*Samsung SSD 840 250GB

Im Notebook: 300GB, werde ich aber wohl durch eine kleinere SSD ersetzen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

Ram hab ich 16 GB Corsair Vengance

2 Seagate HDD zusammen 1,5 TB

2GB GDDR 5


----------



## Greenchild (1. April 2013)

Intern 2x 300GB von Maxtor
Extern 1x 1TB von CnMemory

Intern muss aber schleunigst was neues her, die Systemplatte schwächelt ganz enorm :/


----------



## Memphys (3. April 2013)

2x Seagate (2TB und 3TB)
2x WD (2x 500GB, einmal 3,5" intern, einmal 2,5" extern)
1x Crucial C300 64GB

+ drölfzig USB-Sticks mit 4-32GB...


----------



## Dragon70 (4. April 2013)

Also Momentan: 
1x750GB Platte 
1x2TB Platte
im GamingRechner, die 2TB soll raus und Dann kommt ne 128Gb SSD rein. 
Würden dann so aussehen:

GamingRechner:
1x 128Gb SSD
1x 750GB HDD

Media PC
3x 2TB HDD´s 

Notebook
1x 128Gb SSD 

Und noch Paar SD, Micro SD karten, USB-Sticks und noch paar IDE Platten  Die aber nicht wirklich in gebrauch sind


----------



## DonCoco (4. April 2013)

Ich schock alle ^^
Ssd 830 128gb
Ssd 830 256gb
u. es reicht mir


----------



## JackWilliams (8. April 2013)

Intern: (soll erweitert werden)
1TB HDD

Notebook:
320 GB HDD

Tablet:
8GB intern SD

Extern:
Nur USB-Sticks... gehöre zu den wahnsinnigen, die eine Cloud nutzen.


----------



## almfeg (8. April 2013)

3x 1GB HDD einmal hitachi irgendwas und 2x samsung spinpoint F3
1x samsung SSD 830 256GB
1x Externe HDD 2TB
diverse kleine USb sticks

~5,4TB


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. April 2013)

Desktop 2 Platten mit je 1TB
Notebook 120GB SSD + 2*1TB HDD
Externe mit 640GB
USB Stick 4GB und 2GB
Smartphone 16GB Intern + 64GB Micro-SD

Effektiv aber deutlich weniger, da ich Videos und Spiele alle auf beiden Rechnern gespeichert habe.


----------



## calixto (9. April 2013)

viel zu viel, soviel steht fest


----------



## Perry (9. April 2013)

so irgendwas zwischen 13 und 15 TB


----------



## Saschi1992 (9. April 2013)

zählen jetzt nur mal das was ich in meine PC verbaut habe auf:
2 Hdd Platten
500GB Samsung HDD
und 1TB HDD von Western Digital^^
Sin natürlcih in meiner Kiste verbaut^^


----------



## SgtRheinstein (10. April 2013)

1120GB  SSD + HHD


----------



## norse (10. April 2013)

Lappy 180GB SSD + 500 GB HDD

Server 5x 2TB
Handy 32GB
Tablet 16GB


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2013)

Über 2TB.


----------



## Sonny330i (10. April 2013)

2x 1TB HDD und 1x 180 GB SSD


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

Ich habe praktisch nichts mehr frei und muss mir dringend neue Festplatten kaufen.


----------



## ludscha (11. April 2013)

1x OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240 GB

1x Agility 3 240 GB

1x Samsung F4  2 TB

@ Threshold 

Alter Festplatten Junkie


----------



## cryzen (11. April 2013)

4tb hdd insgesammt
370gb ssd insgesammt


----------



## Polyethylen (11. April 2013)

Irgendwie komme ich mir mit meiner im Vergleich mikrigen Speichermenge komisch vor.
1000 GB intern als HDD und eine 1000 GB externe USB3.0 Festplatte. Und beides ist nicht annähernd voll. Die externe hat außerdem nur die gleiche Pampe  drauf, wie die interne.


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (13. April 2013)

Ultrabook: 128GB
MacBook Pro: 250GB
externe 3,5": 750GB
NAS: 1TB

Wird aber noch erweitert.


----------



## sycron17 (13. April 2013)

240GB SSD Patriot Pyro(Windows)
2x250GB WD Velociraptor 10k Rpm-Raid0(Installierte Programme und Games)
2TB WD Red 24/7 HDD(Data)


----------



## Plumbumm (13. April 2013)

intern:
samsung 830 256gb (system/spiele)
~5 jahre alte seagate 250gb (private daten)
samsung 500gb (animes/musik)
wd red 1tb (backup)
htpc:
Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB ssd (3 jahre alt)
Corsair Force 3 60gb (nur 80gb ist verdammt wenig, war nen geschenk)
Extern:
alte seagate ide 200gb (liegt im schrank)
alte samsung 250gb staubt hier noch rum
alter ocz rally 2 2gb usb stick (backup)
corsair voyager gt 32gb usb 3.0 (für unterwegs, war nen geschenk)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. April 2013)

[X] Bis 1000 GB; - davon intern - 128GB + 120GB auf SSDs plus 150GB Velociraptor HDD; extern - zZ. eine 500GB-HDD,


----------



## Lowpinger (13. April 2013)

2x 120Gbyte ADATA SSD (RAID 0)
2x 320Gbyte Maxtor HDD
2x 500Gbyte Samsung HDD


----------



## Stormtrooper (21. April 2013)

1000GB Samsung HDD
250GB Samsung HDD
128GB Samsung SSD


----------



## Anubis12334 (21. April 2013)

intern:
64GB SSD
500 GB Spiele + Programme

NAS:
2 TB 
260 GB Windows


----------



## danomat (26. April 2013)

Desktop
128gb ssd system
512gb ssd spiele anwendungen
1tb anwendung
2tb daten

Htpc dient auch als backup server von verwandschafft
64gb ssd system
3x3tb daten

Extern 640gb + 2tb

15 tb insg.


----------



## SiQ (26. April 2013)

1x64 GB SSD für BF3 und CoD4

1x512GB SSD für Win, CS6, C4D, Creo2

3x500GB HDD für diverse andere Games/ Programme

1x3TB als Datengrab

NAS mit 3x3TB ist geplant


----------



## zeta75 (26. April 2013)

@Polyethylen 
das nennst Du mickrig?
Das ist mickrig: 128GB SSD ,  500GB Barracuda
Sorry...... persönlich bin ich noch nicht dahinter gestiegen wozu man 3/4/5 TB  Speicher benötigt.(Privat)Es sei denn man ist ein Blueray/HD...."Filmsammelfreak" oder so
Habe noch eine Externe Fujitsu Siemens 60GB!!! ghhg  Geh heute mal in den Fachmarkt ......"brauch ne Externe so max 100GB" und Du wirst lustige Blicke ernten


----------



## Stahlinick (26. April 2013)

Hab grade 1000gb aber ein paar sektoren sind kaputt  und ne 2000gb die noch leer is und ne 128gb Samsung 830 für Os


----------



## Eftilon (27. April 2013)

Mein aktuelles mini-itx System hat 
1 x 64 GB SSD
1 x 500 GB 3,5 Zoll HDD
1 x 500 GB 2,5 Zoll HDD

Mein NAS

2 x 640 GB HDD

Mein neues Projekt:

1 x 128 SSD
2 x 1 TB HDD

Also speicher o mass


----------



## max00 (27. April 2013)

[x] über 2000 GB

und trotzdem viel zu wenig...
Beim PC sinds mittlerweile:
1 * 128 GB OCZ Vertex4 (wird derzeit von Win8 besetzt)
1 * 120 GB Samsung SSD840 (da installier ich grad Ubuntu drauf)
1 * 320 GB Samsung HDD (für Programme die ich seltener brauche und daher nicht auf meiner SSD haben will)
2 * 1TB Samsung HDD (einmal für Spiele und einmal als Datenplatte)

dann der Laptop mit
1 * 60 GB Corsair SSD (meine erste SSD, mittlerweile von Ubuntu belegt)
1 * 1TB HDD (keine Ahnung was da Dell verbaut hat, aber Massenspeicher als Zusatz im Laptop hat schon was)

und noch 1TB 2,5" externe Platte.

Und irgendwie will ich mir jetzt noch ein NAS anschaffen, bin aber noch nicht auf den grünen Zweig gekommen... Raid5, ZFS, 3 Platten (aber vllt. ein Gehäuse für 6 Platten), Selbstbau oder FertigNAS... ich weiß es einfach nicht...


----------



## rocky7 (2. Mai 2013)

1 x 512 GB SSD SAMSUNG 840 pro
1 x 256 GB SSD SAMSUNG 830
1 x 160 GB Intel Postville
1 x 1 TB SAMSUNG HDD
1 x 3 TB NAS Western Digital


----------



## maltris (2. Mai 2013)

YAAY SCHWANZVERGLEICH :3

Homeserver: 4x 1TB
Rechenstation: 1x 128GB, 1x 500GB
Laptop: 1x 100GB
Externe Festplatte: 1x 1TB

= 5,728 TB


----------



## Code_551 (2. Mai 2013)

Laptop: 1x 64 GB SSD
Desktop: 1x 128GB SSD und 2x2 TB.

Gruß

Code_551


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. Mai 2013)

Intern:
320GB Laptop Samsung  HDD
1.000GB Rechner Samsung HDD
Extern:
131 MB Samsung interner Handyspeicher
8 GB Transcend Class 10 SDHC-Karte (Handy)
1 GB Transcend USB-Stick

Summe = 1329,13GB

Auf meinem Rechner komme ich mit den 1 TB sehr gut zurecht. 2TB wären mir als interne Platten zu groß, die würde ich nichtmal zu 66% voll kriegen. Ich allerdings denke gerade über eine erste Backup-Platte mit 1TB nach.


----------



## Farbfieber (18. Mai 2013)

Ich habe :

  128GB Samsung 830series SSD (intern)
   64GB Samsung 470series SSD (intern)
2000GB Western Digital Caviar Green HDD (intern)
2000GB Western Digital Caviar Green HDD (intern)
2000GB Western Digital Caviar Green HDD (intern)
1000GB Western Digital Caviar Green HDD (intern)
 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue HDD (extern)
 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue HDD (extern)

= 8192GB ~ 8,2TB


----------



## sensit1ve_ (18. Mai 2013)

Crucial M4 128GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD102SJ 1TB
Samsung Story Station 1TB (extern)


----------



## Markzzman (18. Mai 2013)

120 GB SSD -> reicht.


----------



## Holdie (18. Mai 2013)

Ich hab 3 HDDs

1. 1000GB
2. 500GB
3. 250GB

Reicht mir vollkommen aus.


----------



## Stockmann (18. Mai 2013)

Laptop:
SanDisk 120GB SSD (für ein Schullaptop mit i5[erste Generation] beste Wahl. In der Schule arbeite ich oft mit dem Standby Modus und immer wieder mit Hoch-/Runterfahren)

Desktop:
OCZ Vertex 3 60GB (System)
OCZ Agility 3 60GB (Spiele)
Rest mache ich über Server bzw. Externen Festplatten

Server (Basis Pentium4)
2x 160GB (rest wird per USB angeschlossen, dient nur für Download und Streaming im Haus)


----------



## drive2quad (20. Mai 2013)

Intern:
Port 0 - Raid 0 - OCZ Vector 128 GB
Port 1 - Raid 0 - OCZ Vector 128 GB
Port 2 - Raid 0 - OCZ Vector 128 GB
Port 3 - Raid 0 - OCZ Vector 128 GB
Port 4 - Raid 1 - WD Red WD20EFRX 2TB
Port 5 - Raid 1 - WD Red WD20EFRX 2TB

Extern:
eSATA - LianLi 503 - Raid 5 - 4x 1,5 TB Samsung HD154UI – 4,5 TB
USB 3.0 - WD Red WD20EFRX 2TB
USB 3.0 – WD My Passport 2TB 

Das SSD Raid ist eigentlich nur für das Betriebssystem, da ich auf
Speed stehe. Für die Datensicherheit genügen mir 2 TB als Spiegel
Raid. Ausgelagert wird auf das Raid 5. Die USB 3.0 Platten sind für
Mobile Daten, wobei die 3. WD Red sofort für den Ersatz im Raid 1
bereit steht. Macht insgesamt 11 TB + 24 GB Arbeitsspeicher .


----------



## Gast20141127 (20. Mai 2013)

INTERN: 
Samsung SSD 830-128GB
2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB (War mal ein Raid0 bevor die SSD kam)
EXTERN:
Samsung Spinpoint F2 EcoGreen 1500GB @ eSATA 3GB/s





drive2quad schrieb:


> Das SSD Raid ist eigentlich nur für das Betriebssystem, da ich auf
> Speed stehe.


 Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst was 4 SSDs im Raid0 an einer 6Gb/s Schnittstelle bringen?


----------



## drive2quad (24. Mai 2013)

gustlegga schrieb:


> INTERN:
> 
> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst was 4 SSDs im Raid0 an einer 6Gb/s Schnittstelle bringen?



Schau Dir Deinen AS SSD Bench an und dann schau auf mein Avatar!


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2013)

drive2quad schrieb:


> Schau Dir Deinen AS SSD Bench an und dann schau auf mein Avatar!


 
Und dann setze 100 Personen deiner Wahl vor deinen Rechner und vor einen mit ner einzelnen SSD und gib einen Tipp ab, wie viele auch nur den geringsten Unterschied bemerken ohne die Benchmarkzahl zu lesen... 

Ich möchte dich nicht enttäuschen, aber de facto ist RAID bei SSDs ini der Praxis sogar LANGSAMER, da der zusätzliche Mehraufwand der Verwaltung die einzelnen Controller einbremst. Klar werden die sequentiellen Transferraten und damit auch die Benchmarkwerte besser - aber wenn du was anderes tust außer Benchen oder Terabyteweise Daten hin und her kopieren biste ohne RAID (minimal) schneller.

Probiers aus wenn du Zeit und Lust hast:  Installiere dein OS auf einer einzelnen deiner 4 SSDs - den Unterschied beim hochfahren beispielsweise wirst du niemals bemerken - höchstens dass es schneller geht weil kein RAID initialisiert werden muss 



Das alles aber nur am Rande, bevor es zu sehr ins OT ausartet sollten wir wieder aufs Thema zurückkommen, falls weiterer Erklärungsbedarf besteht gibts ja Pinwände oder PNs.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Mai 2013)

Und was ist an den 1492 Punkten so besonders? Ich komme mit einer Samsung 840Pro schon auf 1264 Punkte. Softy kam mit seinen Raid gespann auf 2444 Punkte. Also sind deine 1492 nichts besonderes erstecht weil du die Punkte mit 4 SSD´s erreicht hast.


----------



## Timsu (27. Mai 2013)

So, seit der neusten Umstellung habe ich genau 0 GB intern verbaut.

Boot over SAN ist schon eine tolle Sache


----------



## Supeq (27. Mai 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> So, seit der neusten Umstellung habe ich genau 0 GB intern verbaut.
> 
> Boot over SAN ist schon eine tolle Sache


 
Für private Zwecke Oo? Also mindestens ne SSD fürs OS würde ich schon verbauen^^


----------



## Timsu (27. Mai 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Für private Zwecke Oo? Also mindestens ne SSD fürs OS würde ich schon verbauen^^


Klar privat, wir sind ja hier eXtreme 
Habe dies hauptsächlich für deutlich einfachere Backups des Systems und eine einfache Möglichkeit zum Wechsel der Systemplatte gemacht.
Wenn ich irgendwann mal eine SSD habe kommt die in den Homeserver und es wird darüber gebootet


----------



## Gast20141127 (27. Mai 2013)

Der Bericht bei THG sagt ja wohl alles zum Thema SSD Raid.
Wer nicht täglich hunderte GB durch die Gegend schiebt oder laufend 1080p AVCHD-Zeugs schneidet braucht das definitiv nicht.
Wer zuviel Geld hat kann sich gleich ein Revodrive zulegen. 
Einzelne SSD oder SSD-RAID? - Einzel oder Doppel?
Nun aber im Sinne von _Incredible Alk_ Schluss mit offtopic.


----------



## combatIII (28. Mai 2013)

Notebook:

Samsung 830 128 GB (OS)
Western Digital 750 GB 7200 RPM (Games etc. wird demnächst durch ne Samsung 840 512 GB ersetzt und kommt dann in ein externes Gehäuse)

Desktop:

Western Digital Velioceraptor 150 GB 10000 RPM (OS wird demnächst gegen eine Samsung 840 pro 256 GB getauscht und dient dann als Datengrab)
Western Digital Velioceraptor 600 GB 10000 RPM (Games etc.)


----------



## CoreLHD (28. Mai 2013)

Ich habe zwei Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB, das reicht mir dicke...


----------



## floert (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo, also ich habe im meinem Laptop 1x 128 GB Vertex 3 und im Tower 2x 128GB Vertex 4, eine 750GB und eine 1,5TB Samsungplatte, eine 3TB Seagate im Wechselrahmen über eSATA angeschlossen und dann noch 1x 1TB Lacie mit Seagate USB 3.0, eine 250GB Samsung IDE Platte im Revoltec USB 2.0 Acryl Rahmen und noch eine 250GB 2,5" USB Platte bei der Wii, ach ja und noch eine 2TB Lacie Wirelessspace, also insgesammt 8,5 TB alles 3 fach gebackuptund jetzt bin ich sicher dass ich keinen Datenverlust mehr haben werde und ich habe immer noch fast 3TB frei. 

Ach ja, und in meinem Galaxy S Advance habe ich ein 32GB microSD Karte, im 3DS eine 16GB und eine 2GB SD in der Wii und noch einen 64GB und 8GB SanDisk Stick


----------



## ABQuestion (29. Mai 2013)

1TB als Datengrab und eine 128GB SSD für Windows und Programme


----------



## Lightfire (29. Mai 2013)

120GB Samsung 840 SSD (System)
2000 Western Digital Red

250GB Western Digital (liegt rum)
1500GB Western Digital Im Mediaplayer 
1000GB Western Digital USB 2.0
500GB USB 2.0
500GB USB 3.0
300GB USB 3.0

32GB USB 3.0 (Stick)
und USB 2.0 Sticks (gesammelte werke) müssten 200GB zusammen sein
SD Karte stecken in den Smarties S3 mit 16GB, 2x8GB

hmmmm ich glaube das war es....
och nööö 16GB Ram im PC


----------



## Greutel (25. Juni 2014)

256gb crucial mx100 für system und Battlefield (weils sonst eeeewig lädt -.-)
1tb Samsung spinpoint für Spiele und Programme (zu 60% voll)
1tb WD Caviar Green für Downloads, Musik, Filme etc. Also als Datengrab (zu 50% voll)+
1tb WD Elements Portable als externe, USB 3.0 ist was extrem feines


----------



## bschicht86 (25. Juni 2014)

WaKü:
Asus Raidr 240GB (Win7 only)
2x WD Raptor 1TB Raid 0 (WinXP + Programme + Spiele)
2x WD Black 2TB (Datengräber)

PC Frau:
2x Maxtor 1TB Raid 0


----------



## Farbfieber (28. Juni 2014)

Windows & Programme - Samsung 830serien SSD = 128GB
Spiele - Samsung 840 Evo SSD = 256GB
Treiber,Download,Spiele-Imagine & Musik - Western Digital Essential Ultra USB 3.0  = 2000GB
HotSwap 1 - Western Digital Caviar Blue  = 500GB
HotSwap 2 - Western Digital Caviar Blue  = 500GB
Datenschlampe - Western Digital Caviar Blue 2,5" = 500GB
Spiele Backup - Western Digital Essential 2,5" = 500GB
Musik Backup - Western Digital Caviar Green = 1000GB
Filme 1 - Western Digital Caviar Green = 2000GB
Filme 2 - Western Digital Caviar Green = 2000GB

macht ca 10.000GB = 10TB


----------



## Jimini (28. Juni 2014)

In meinem Desktop-Rechner 120 GB, in den beiden Fileservern jeweils 18 TB (davon ~15 TB nutzbar). In den restlichen Clients insgesamt wohl auch nochmal rund 1 TB.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stern1710 (28. Juni 2014)

Hm mal kurz überlegen
1x 120 GB SSD
1x 500 GB HDD
Also knapp 600 GB
Zirka zu 5/6 voll


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Juni 2014)

120GB SSD
2TB HDD
Alte NB-Platte mit 160GB, Backup und Datenschlepplatte.


Die SSD gut zu 2/3 und die 2TB- HDD zur Hälfte gefüllt, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe. Die 160er variiert immer stark.


----------



## msobisch88 (28. Juni 2014)

Hauptrechner:

120 GB SSD
2 TB SATA intern
3 TB SATA intern

Rechner von Mausi:

500 GB HDD
1,5 TB HDD für Filme

Laptop:

500 GB HDD

externe Datenträger:

1 TB SATA HDD Touro Desk
1 TB WD SATA für Images und Spiele
2 TB SATA HDD für Musik und Bilder

insgesamt also: 11,62 TB


----------



## S754 (28. Juni 2014)

1x120GB Crucial M500
1x1,5TB Seagate Barracuda
1x200GB WD Blue 
1x80GB Seagate Barracuda
1x6GB Hitachi

Hab noch über 700GB frei, sind alles nur Backups. Ohne Backup komm ich mit 80GB aus 
Der Rest ist auf USB-Stick, DVD-RW, CD-RW und Floppy.


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juni 2014)

2tb barracuda
600gb WD raptor
128 und 256 gb ssds von Samsung
480gb ssd von Crucial


Ich werf halt nie was weg


----------



## Maqama (30. Juni 2014)

128GB Samsung 470 SSD --> System und paar Standardprogramme --> 30GB Frei
250GB Samsung EVO SSD --> Spiele BF4, Sykrim ect.) --> 100GB Frei


Ich weiß nicht wie man mehr als 300-400Gb voll kriegen will.
Das geht doch nur, wenn man sich alle möglichen Filme illigal runterlädt oder?
Anders kann man doch solche Datenmengen an Filmen und Musik garnicht zusammen bekommen


----------



## Jimini (30. Juni 2014)

Maqama schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie man mehr als 300-400Gb voll kriegen will.


Ich habe alle meine CDs (als FLAC-Dateien) und Filme auf die Festplatte gezogen (natürlich nur die ohne Kopierschutz!).
Das sind schonmal ein paar Gigabyte 
Dazu kommen noch Backups verschiedener Systeme, welche insgesamt auch nochmal rund ein TB belegen.

MfG Jimini


----------

